# Duck Heads??



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I placed an order from Hare Today Gone Tomorrow. Pricey, but wow the quality is great. I bought it to interleave as a weekly splurge. Anywho, I bought a few bags of whole duck heads. Anyone feed those? How many....heads...would you use to supplement a ground whole duck chubb? I imagine the bills are no problem. Except for the one I paid to get them this gourmet stuff lolol 

One 6 month old GSD- about 70 pounds and a 50 pound pit mix. For portion ideas.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

CometDog said:


> I placed an order from Hare Today Gone Tomorrow. Pricey, but wow the quality is great. I bought it to interleave as a weekly splurge. Anywho, I bought a few bags of whole duck heads. Anyone feed those? How many....heads...would you use to supplement a ground whole duck chubb? I imagine the bills are no problem. Except for the one I paid to get them this gourmet stuff lolol
> 
> One 6 month old GSD- about 70 pounds and a 50 pound pit mix. For portion ideas.


LOVE Hare Today!

I just got my shipment yesterday!

I'm assuming that the "Ground Whole Duck Chubb" includes the carcass (bones)? 
If so, the head would only be for a treat.


Moms


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Ewwww


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I use stuff like this like people use "milk bones" I'd offer one or two to the pups after they come in from their AM potty break or as an afternoon snack. 

Lot's of good stuff in the head! Zombies want braaaaaaiiiiiiiiiins for the Omegas.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I just took a look at the site. Are the heads shipped frozen? Never mind I just checked the shipping FAQs. Going to order some rabbit heads. Not sure of duck he's chicken sensitive.


----------

